# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Đại lý bán vé máy bay Air mekong giá rẻ- 0917 19 50 50

## manhluyen

*VÉ MÁY BAY AIR MEKONG GIÁ RẺ ,VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MÃI, ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY AIR MEKONG .ĐẶT VÉ 0917 19 50 50

* Giá vé tham khảo – chương trình khuyến mại có thể hết bất cứ lúc nào xin quý khách liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá tốt nhất Chương trình khuyến mại của Air Mekong 
Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong TP. Hồ Chí Minh  < = > Phú Quốc giá từ 400.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong Hà Nội < = >  Phú Quốc giá từ 860.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong TP. Hồ Chí Minh < = >  Côn Đảo 400.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong TP.Hồ Chí Minh < = > Đà Lạt từ 400.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong TP Hồ Chí Minh < = >  Pleiku 400.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong Hà Nội< = >  TP. Hồ Chí Minh giá từ 860.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong Hà Nội< = >   Đà Lạt giá từ 860.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay  khuyến mại Air Mekong Hà Nội  < = > Pleiku giá từ 860.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong Hà Nội  < = > Ban muon Thuot giá từ 860.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay  khuyến mại Air Mekong TP.Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội từ 860.000 Đ

 Vé máy bay khuyến mại Air Mekong Hà Nội< = >   Côn Đảo giá từ 860.000 Đ 


 Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế, lệ phí sân bay và phụ phí hàng không Nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi siêu rẻ cho khách hàng đặt mua vé sớm ! + Hệ thống vé điện tử đầu tiên ở Việt Nam - Hiện đại , Tiết kiệm , Thuận tiện , Nhanh chóng 
+ Hoạt động 24/24 với hệ thống đặt vé Onlines , giao vé tận nơi miễn phí theo yêu cầu của khách hàng , cung cấp tất cả các dịch vụ liên quan đến vé máy bay. 
+ Thanh toán nhanh bằng cách chuyển khoản, hoặc trực tiếp tại văn phòng 

*Cam** kết của chúng tôi:* 
- Bán đúng giá của hãng hàng không cho khách hàng khi đặt chỗ . 
- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng. 
- Làm việc 24/7 
- Không thu phí dịch vụ, giao vé trong nội thành miễn phí 


 *NGOÀI RA CÒN RẤT NHIỀU ĐƯỜNG BAY ĐẾN TẤT CẢ CÁC SÂN BAY TRÊN THẾ GIỚI GIÁ TỐT NHẤT XIN GỌI  0917 19 50 50* *Chi tiết xem tại :* *http://phuquocforyou.com/65/channel-Vé-Máy-bay-Phú-Quốc.htm

*  *Hoặc  liên hệ :* *CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DỊCH VỤ  THƯƠNG MẠI  VẬN TẢI HƯƠNG PHÁT* *GPKD – MST số : 17 01 38 78 15* *Trụ sở : 248 Trần Phú . KP 9. TT Dương Đông . Phú Quốc.  Kiên Giang* *ĐĐKD : 132 Đường 30 / 4 .KP1 .TT Dương Đông . Phú Quốc. Kiên Giang* *Email : huongphatphuquoc@gmail.com   .Điện thoại : 0773 99 69 62* *Website: Http://www.phuquocforyou.com . Tel : 0917 19 50 50*  *Số tài khoản: 070 010 332 115 Ngân hàng SACOMBANK CN Phú Quốc* *Tại TPHCM Liên hệ : 0946 56 10 10 – Tại TP Hà Nội Liên hệ : 0917 19 50 50* *Tại TP Đà Nẵng Liên hệ : 0946 56 60 60

*

----------

